# The unknown rpg.



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, so here's the situation.

I'm really pepped at playing some rp, but there doesn't seem to be any to join now.

And i guess some other peoples are pepped as well.

Sadly, i myself don't really have any idea, and is more keen on playing than GM'ing for the moment.

So here's the plan.

1) The ones who want to play something, tell what that something is.

2) Characters are discussed, just ideas, no full desription, just ideas.

3) Discussion about story, someone ought to have some good idea.

4) Someone takes all the ideas and create an adventure, which he/she then proposes here.

5) We all agree that that rp is awesome, and a new rp thread is created, and we have a great time.


That's the plan.

I'll start.
I'd like to play a mechanicus secutor war myrmidon from my homemade system Inferna.
The rp i'd like to play in would be a combat heavy one, with perhaps an chaos incursion somewhere. Lots of cultist mooks, and some awesome heavy targets.
The rp part will be based on the group, and how they interact and solve problems together.

Now let's hear what you want to play!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Personally I got a bunch of Warhammer Fantasy RPs in my head. The one I would really love to do is a Tomb King one set back when Nehekhara was a land of life rather than death but I'm not really sure that others would like to play something like. But if I'm mistaken about that, here's a bit of rundown of my idea.

It would be set about two decades after Nagash was defeated by the other Nehekharan Kingdoms. The player characters would all be members of a lesser kingdom, Avaris the City of the Moon. With Nagash gone and the city of Khemri little more than an empty necropolis, the nobles of Avaris have sent an expedition into the city to seek out lost and stolen treasures in hopes of increasing their power in these uncertain times as well as to recover a relic that was taken from their kingdom when Nagash was king. The players were members of the noble families aiding in this expedition to ensure that their investment will be repaid but also because are they far enough out of the line of succession that they won't be missed in the event of their deaths.

The players would travel through Khemri, facing traps, undead and other surprises that Nagash and his followers left behind as they search for treasure and glory. Perhaps even Nagash's secrets over life and death.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

*sigh* well I'm already in a few RPs but waiting to let them update and having alot of free time is dull so, I can run a RP or two, I have alot of experience as both writer and D&D dungeon master, so I'm rather familiar with it.

I DO happen to have a concept in mind for a campaign in a random fantasy world however (not being familiar with Warhammer Fantasy myself so that's out.)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wel I love the name, funny, got a point right here for ya. Anyway putting aside my GM idea's, I've been waiting for a while to do something other than Warhammer; fantasy or Sci-Fi. Something like Star Trek or Halo, perhaps a RPG based off of modern times. 

Something different and out of the box basically.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I would like to see someone running a roleplay which is not warhammer related. It would be a nice change. 

A random fantasy world which is d20 based is a great idea if you ask me.

Basically anything which is not warhammer would be a good change


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Klomster all the roleplays which im running are still open and people can join them if they wish so you could join one of them if you want. If your wondering which they are then here is the list:

A Road to Glory and Chaos Part II.(Chaos Marine rp)
The Age of Dragons(custom non warhammer rp)
A Life of Adventure(warhammer rp)
The Sons of Dorn(Loyalist Marine rp).

If your also after some suggestions then i do have quite a few but heres 2 of them:

A Vampire Count roleplay set 150 years after the sacking of Lahmia as they try to make their way from the lands of the dead to meet up with Nagash near the empire(200 years after the sacking of Lahmia Nagash gets defeated by Sigmar, ill have to check the army book).

A Dark Elf roleplay set a few years before or after the Storm of Chaos were the group are part of a Dreadlord's retinue or his cold one knights and have just disembarked their Black Ark to go raiding against either: Bretonnia, The Empire, Ulthian, Araby, Khemri, Lustria, Norsca, Tilea, ect.(If you need help i have the latest army book).


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I just want to see a good old Imperial Guard one. No astartes, assassins, inquisitors, uber-mercs, enhanced humans, aliens etc etc. Just your plain old Guardsmen. Whilst its fun and interesting to roleplay an astartes or other super characters, i would love to just be able to RP your average joe guardsman. Easier to relate to, can play a much more diverse character range. Play your man as the reluctant conscripted coward, terrified of fighting, fuck all bravery etc, something you really can't do as an astartes or most other rp characters that go around.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

komanko said:


> I would like to see someone running a roleplay which is not warhammer related. It would be a nice change.
> 
> A random fantasy world which is d20 based is a great idea if you ask me.
> 
> Basically anything which is not warhammer would be a good change


I`ve often considered running an Rp based on a prequel to the Inheritance book series. I tried it on Roleplayer Guild but that site sucks. I also toyed with the idea of a Kingdom Hearts or Final Fantasy based one, albeit much darker in aspect than those games themselves. The Heresy crew are generally much more competent than the random whosits you find on that site. 

I wouldn`t use the D20 system, it would simply be storytelling and char development like normal. 

So, not warhammer related. What`s the thoughts on this?


----------



## Lanterns & Torches (Jul 24, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> I just want to see a good old Imperial Guard one. No astartes, assassins, inquisitors, uber-mercs, enhanced humans, aliens etc etc. Just your plain old Guardsmen. Whilst its fun and interesting to roleplay an astartes or other super characters, i would love to just be able to RP your average joe guardsman. Easier to relate to, can play a much more diverse character range. Play your man as the reluctant conscripted coward, terrified of fighting, fuck all bravery etc, something you really can't do as an astartes or most other rp characters that go around.


I second this so much. IG roleplay's are a lot of fun, I used to be part of one a while ago on a different forum and it is surprising how good they can be. I can't really say much else that Angel's not already said, since he covered it quite well, but yeah, good shout with this suggestion k:


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

revan4559: Wow... You're VC RP idea is pretty much the same as one I've been thinking of. If you ever think of doing it and need some help with the background I am a bit of an expert on the Tomb Kings, the Vampire Counts, Nagash and pretty much everything Undead in the Warhammer world.

Personally I would like something fantasy-based (Warhammer or something else) over something sci-fi.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Well it seems we got alot of call for guardsmen and for a generic fantasy, so, what the hell, i'll dust off my storytelling skill and start one of each up, not like I dont have a f*ckton of freetime.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

my personal vote is either a non warhammer based rp or the ig based one...

again, an out of the box idea that just oozes fun and creativity


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Welp there you are, IG recruitment thread all set up, go check out Patchwork Company and tell me what you think, it feels a bit shaky to me, but it was the best I could come up with for a workable campaign. And given the chance, sometime later this week I may put up a fantasy one too if I feel up to it.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, this thread really put up to speed 

And nice that we got alot of ideas flying, i'll check out that IG Rp right away.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

What can I say? I'm a fast writer, now, if I could get my damn novel to write itself faster i'd be published by now and giving Paoulini a run for his money as the hot new "youth author".


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Paolini`s father was in the business, so he had it easy. Not that I`m denying the guy has talent.  

An IG Rp has all the best potential for character development and combat combined. Be wary of running two Rp`s though unless you`re really confident you can do it. :good:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Hence why I'm waiting a week for Patchwork Company to crystallize first. But what the hey, im kind of used to it, I've still got a Steampunk campaign, longrunning D&D campaign and a ton of others I have to juggle for the guys and always am excited to come up with more, so hence why I volunteered.

As to Paoulini, yeah, he had a leg up, I'll give him this, he has potential, he clocks in at pretty well mediocre and a good bit unoriginal right now but, Brisingr showed he's getting a good bit better. I expect him to go far, the next Tolkien? Hell no, the next David Gemmel? it's a possibility.


----------

